# looking for Sub Work



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Any one need any subs for the Des Moines, IA area? Have 05' CTD 8" Blade


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

8" blade? I didnt know they made them that small


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

everyones a spelling teacher I tell ya, so I type to d-- fast shot me


----------

